# [urgency] Accidentally removed /bin/mount

## telebabbo

[To forum admins: this is a clone of another thread i've opened in "Installing Gentoo", you can guess how it needs to be visible]

Shame on me, I've just removed /bin/mount and computer boots no more. 

What can I do? I absolutely can't lose my files.[/i]

----------

## krinn

emerge -1 util-linux

----------

## tomk

 *telebabbo wrote:*   

> [To forum admins: this is a clone of another thread i've opened in "Installing Gentoo", you can guess how it needs to be visible]

 

I've moved that one to Duplicate Threads as cross-posting is against the forum guidelines.

 *telebabbo wrote:*   

> Shame on me, I've just removed /bin/mount and computer boots no more. 
> 
> What can I do? I absolutely can't lose my files.[/i]

 

You need to boot from a Live CD/resuce CD, mount your root partition and copy over /bin/mount from the CD.

----------

## telebabbo

It worked  :Smile: 

Thank you very much

----------

## tomk

No worries, I forgot to mention that once you've booted back into the system you should perform the emerge command krinn posted above.

----------

## telebabbo

Ok tomk, I am emerging that command. Exactly what is the scope of re-emerging it?

----------

## krinn

/bin/mount comes from that package, so rebuilding it would have correct your error.

now this will still add the good version of /bin/mount depending on your current util-linux version installed, might also repair other mistakes you've made with the package (if you've made more)

----------

## telebabbo

 *krinn wrote:*   

> /bin/mount comes from that package, so rebuilding it would have correct your error.
> 
> now this will still add the good version of /bin/mount depending on your current util-linux version installed, might also repair other mistakes you've made with the package (if you've made more)

 

Thank you for your explaination krinn  :Smile: 

I haven't made other errors, just that... I switched from bash to zsh, and its different way of tab completion pwned me  :Very Happy: 

Thank you very much again boys

----------

## Ant P.

ln -s /bin/busybox /bin/mount would also work.

----------

